# Anyone know what this is?



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

Customer had piles of old tools and this was the only thing he didn't know anything about.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

My first thought was feeler gauges but then I looked closer...


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah that's what I thought too, but the ends of the arms are super sharp. Almost like it's used to clean grooves out or something.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Design is like a feeler gauge, no doubt, my first thought too. Second thought was a pipe reamer... but if it is, it's a poor design... Mindset of plumbing anyway.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Those are old dentures for a Tyrannosaurus Rex.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Feb 22, 2014)

It is a "Fleem", used for bloodletting.

Dignity, Honor, and Respect: Even when their, dishonoring disrespect leaves you indignant.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

jigs-n-fixtures said:


> It is a "Fleem", used for bloodletting.
> 
> Dignity, Honor, and Respect: Even when their, dishonoring disrespect leaves you indignant.


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

jigs-n-fixtures said:


> It is a "Fleem", used for bloodletting.
> 
> Dignity, Honor, and Respect: Even when their, dishonoring disrespect leaves you indignant.



Thanks Jigs. How the hell did you know what that was??


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Rexticle said:


> Thanks Jigs. How the hell did you know what that was??


I'd be willing to bet that somewhere in the boonies of Idaho in the course of his travels he found some historical site or museum where they had one...

No telling what you might find in the old mining towns...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I'd be willing to bet that somewhere in the boonies of Idaho in the course of his travels he found some historical site or museum where they had one...
> 
> No telling what you might find in the old mining towns...


I doubt that. Maybe in a surgical museum, like those in Philadelphia, Chicago, London or Edinburgh.

An alternate spelling is "fleam". 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fleam
http://www.piratesurgeon.com/pages/surgeon_pages/bloodletting1.htm
The bat is used to drive the blade into the skin.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Feb 22, 2014)

Rexticle said:


> Thanks Jigs. How the hell did you know what that was??


There was a Barber in the family tree. I think pre civil war. There were a couple of them in the cabinet Grandma kept her antiques in. I had to google it to be sure. It's been fifty years since I saw them. But such things are highly intriguing to an eight year old.

Dignity, Honor, and Respect: Even when their, dishonoring disrespect leaves you indignant.


----------

